# What Device(s) Got You Through Vapecon 2018?



## Christos

I was just curious what device or devices got you through vapecon 2018.
Last year I had 6 or 7 mods in my bag that I lugged around vapecon that got me through a day. I recall going home with a few unused.
This year I decide to go with a single mod in hand and a few mods in car and a bottle of juice and spare batteries.

I managed to leave each day with no devices been left unused but 1 particular device did all the "heavy lifting".
I also saw a lot of people with dual battery mods and drippers walking around with a 100ml of juice and I think this was a practical and thought out approach.
Please let me know what you used and how it served you.

My billet box served me well and I had spare boros to top up so I present my vapecon 2018 champion carry of the event.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

I also only went with one, but got there late so wasn't there a full day so to say

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

What didn't I get....Absolutely loved VAPECON... wish there was 1 every weekend!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

I had the below with for the day and it served me quite well..

- Minikin V2 with Manta RTA for ''normal'' vaping throughout VapeCon
- Noisy Cricket II with Troll V2 RDA for tasting of all the great new juice available at VapeCon

Two setups for two different purposes = one happy vaper

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Took my Legend with Zeus and Pulse 80W with Recurve

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Day one I came with 3 mods: Therion 166, tesla invader 3 and smok alien. 
The invader died before 9 the alien made it to 11 and the Therion saw the most use through the day but had to change batteries by 12 noticed I do not have enough batteries but fixed that with the awesome specials. Brought 6 RDAs with og goon 24, goon 1.5, apocalypse, Hadaly, reload, dead rabbit. Juice was a different story brought +-1000ml of juice with me even though maybe 3 of the different mixes got me through the day. I had to leave at 1 but was there from 4.
Day two I brought almost every mod in operation (5 of them) not practical but was convenient for tasting juice and not getting a mixture of profiles. Invader died quickly again but the rest made it to the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Next year I am taking no mods with.. I vaped so much juice from vendors

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

My BB proven again why its my favorite mod. Just kept on going.

And my RSQ with hadeon was a good alternate.

I used my Eleaf Ikuun 80 with hadaly for tasting and so glad I did. Some vendors didn't want me to drip. Had to use their devices. But after the first soggy driptip I just skipped those stalls and went for the ones who allowed me to drip or had their tips sealed like Dinner Lady.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Adephi said:


> My BB proven again why its my favorite mod. Just kept on going.
> 
> And my RSQ with hadeon was a good alternate.
> 
> I used my Eleaf Ikuun 80 with hadaly for tasting and so glad I did. Some vendors didn't want me to drip. Had to use their devices. But after the first soggy driptip I just skipped those stalls and went for the ones who allowed me to drip or had their tips sealed like Dinner Lady.


Also got some sealed tips from the 1st vendor we visited, and then took those tips on a vapecon tour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarshallGTi

Trusty ol Drag & Advken CP combo kept me going all day, and took along my Kaos & Goon for tasting of the weird and wonderful...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Cant believe I missed this thread @Christos 
Great thread indeed

For me it was the Billet Box all the way. I had a little bottle of juice for refilling but the fresh battery lasted the whole day (and wasnt flat at the end).

And thanks to you for that quick fix on my BB 10 minutes before opening time!!! Without that I would have been so upset!

This was the 2nd year the Billet carried me through. Amazing device for portability and reliability. Also easy filling on the go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

